# Can i see your Crested Gecko habitats?



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Can i see your Crested Gecko habitats? i would like to see them because i wud like to get one or two and i need inspiration for the vivarium. 
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's mine:










And for the record, you're probably best with just the one crestie if you only have one viv : victory:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Here you are!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Jubblies said:


> Here you are!
> 
> image


I'm feeling very inadequate :lol2:
But I love that vine with the pink flowers!


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I'm feeling very inadequate :lol2:
> But I love that vine with the pink flowers!


Really cheap on ebay!! Its quite big as well. I have a 45x45x60 exo and it drapes all the way down the viv!


Artificial Pink Camellia Trailing Plant for Baskets/Tub | eBay

I wonder if I have too much in the viv:lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I like the pink trailing plant too, might have to get one. Want to update my crestie vivs. (even though I only recently made the backgrounds, I want a soil one now)


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> image
> 
> And for the record, you're probably best with just the one crestie if you only have one viv : victory:


Wow, is the bamboo at the back real? :2thumb:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

em_40 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> I like the pink trailing plant too, might have to get one. Want to update my crestie vivs. (even though I only recently made the backgrounds, I want a soil one now)


:no1: that is awesome!


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jubblies said:


> Here you are!
> 
> image


thats awesome, love the flowers :lol2:


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Apologises for the crap pictures from my phone but this is my current set up










Waiting patiently to go back inside










Lucifer


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's my two, currently unoppupied by my two cresties as I'm waiting for the plants to grow in a bit more, I only did the one on the left this weekend so it'll be a couple of months before one of them gets to live in it so the climbers can grow!


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

My crestie lives in here










And my Gargs, not that you asked. BUT there care/setup is nearly the same:2thumb:


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

I got the viv yesturday and set it up today......!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

Here's my old one;










And here's the new one;










Good luck

Jay


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

tomsteele said:


> I got the viv yesturday and set it up today......!
> image
> image


Pleaso dont tell me thats a real frog in the water bowl!!


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's mine...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/743465-squishys-new-pad.html


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Pleaso dont tell me thats a real frog in the water bowl!!


Lol, no its a fake, i just put it in there to fool my mum, looks like it does the job well :2thumb:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

tomsteele said:


> Lol, no its a fake, i just put it in there to fool my mum, looks like it does the job well :2thumb:


It certainly does!!


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

They all look amazing!!! Wish I had enough time and stealth to Make something like them!! 
Cheers, 
Alex


----------

